# What should an apparel (t-shirt) website look like?



## Theseeker (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi guys I am new here, got a question. What should an apparel(T-shirt) website look like? You can post samples of sites thanks!


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I've tweaked mine for the past two years and ours works out pretty well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

It depends on what you're doing. Are you printing t-shirts (like a screen printer) or are you a selling t-shirts online (like a clothing line)


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

i think daniel's site looks great, but it's not necessarily how mine would look just because we wouldn't have the same customer expectations and products. what does your market expect it to look like? what i like to see is a slideshow at the top, but that's hardly a necessity ~ i just like them when they're done well. i've seen some that i wasn't on board with or felt it was wrong for that site.


----------



## oneamong (Nov 9, 2011)

I highly agree! You page has to fit the needs of your customers and also the liking of them. But you don't have to start at point zero, because most likely there is another label similar to yours and so you can check what they are doing and think by yourself if it's they way you wanna go.
I started with a pretty crappy site some time ago and oriented part on other labels part on my taste and combined it...


----------



## Theseeker (Feb 16, 2012)

I am selling clothing online...tees, pants, etc.. I thought something will look nice.

http://livedemo00.template-help.com/magento_37002/


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

You can purchase a similar template like that with OS Commerce.


----------



## Theseeker (Feb 16, 2012)

Yeah I got it from os commerce, I think it's a nice template. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## gruntstyle (Aug 11, 2009)

I've used OS Commerce on several websites. It's good enough. There's better platforms out there for free as well, but OS Commerce does the job.


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah, i like the site. i'm just trying to figure out how a pair of wranglers costs $220, lol.


----------



## Theseeker (Feb 16, 2012)

lol maybe it made out of diamond and gold flakes. I seen a tee on a site for almost $300 .


----------



## ryan barker (Jul 21, 2011)

maybe.  it's got me stumped.


----------

